# DIY gun shelf in bedroom



## PortAltoFisher (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone built their own gun rack in like a bedroom or gun room using wood? Pics? I have about 8 rifles and two pistols I need to fit, plus room for a little more like ammo, binoculars, bipod, etc. OR know of a reasonably priced gun case sold in public? Thanks!


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I haven't a gun case for my own, but I was thinking about it. I have a usual wood shelf but it's not cool to save weapon with an open view on it. The gun case is a really expensive thing now. So I've bought a usual big tools case for about 30$ and that's okay for me.


----------

